# Thinking thingymijiggy!



## spirit (Sep 14, 2005)

Apparently this is an IQ test given to job applicants in Edit:China but then again it'll be an even better test if it was in Japan and then written in Chinese  

Click on link then click on blue circle. Use the rules below.


Clickey



> Instructions:
> 
> " Everybody has to cross the river " .
> 
> ...


----------



## Gandalf White (Sep 15, 2005)

It *is* possible!!!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 17, 2005)

'course it is. 

I'm too lazy to find out how, though.


----------



## spirit (Sep 20, 2005)

Blacky, do you want step by step instructions?


----------



## Hammersmith (Sep 20, 2005)

I left one of the kids behind. Then I was doomed. 
C'est unpossible.


----------



## DGoeij (Sep 20, 2005)

Darn, I got it, but I forgot to take notes. It's possible though. HINT: Mom an Dad can be together on the raft, preventing damage to the kids. 

EDIT: Took notes but I had to try forever to solve it a second time, now I'm unstoppable.


----------

